# Electronic Fuse (IG) blows



## Sentra_XE_94 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi, I am new to this group. Recently, the electronics fuse (IG) in my Sentra XE 94 blows after only a few minutes in operation. I have replaced the fuses several times. I check the current goes through the fuse in normal contidition and it is about 0.2A, and the fuse is 10A. I guess there must be some short-circuit somewhere.

Once it blows, the automatic seatbelt won't retract (high position), blower for Heater and A/C is off, lights on the cruise-control and A/C buttons are off.

Any suggestions what could be wrong?

Thanks


----------

